# Toplife Tetrapacks



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello guys! The Bozita equivalent (or the repackaged Bozita) - *Toplife Tetrapacks* - is now available in ASDA.

I don't have one near me, but if you do, could you pick one up and pm me the details (ingredients, analysis, price etc) so that I can update my A-Z?

Thank you


----------



## Darrent (Jul 14, 2010)

and a photo so we can see if it really is exactly the same packaging with different labeling!


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

I need to pop into Asda today anyway, so I'll pick it up and PM you in the afternoon.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

You are a star! Thank you!


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

I checked in one of the Asdas near by and they did not have it as yet.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

If no one has any joy i'm back at work tomorrow so i'll have a mooch round and see when they're coming in.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> You are a star! Thank you!


cant find the toplife on asda online but found the jill and joes :

Joe Inglis?. Multi-cat pack 1 week's supply. FOR UP TO THREE CATS. Joe & Jill's? is made from 100% natural ingredients for a healthy & happy cat! As one of the BBC "Vets in Practice", I've always been passionate about pets, and I know how vital a good diet is for their health. Natural food, free from artificial additives, is the best way to keep your pet fit, healthy and happy! I'm sure your cat will love this food as much as my cat Jill does. If you'd like to find out more and try out some of Jill's favourite home-cooked recipes why not contact me at the address below or through our website for lots of exciting recipes and health tips for your cat. Joe Inglis. (and Jill the cat!). Bilbury, 2006. Fresh chicken for a great taste. Hypoallergenic with no wheat, beef or dairy products. 100% natural with no artificial colours, flavours or preservatives. Perfectly balanced for all adult cats - young and old. One week's supply for guaranteed freshness.

Ingredients
Fresh Chicken (min 26%) , Poultry Meat Meal , Rice (min 26%) , Maize , Chicken Fat , Sugar Beet Pulp , Egg Powder , Fish Meal , Yeasts , Minerals , Vitamins .

Other information

Additives

Dietary Information
Free From Artificial Colours. Free From Artificial Flavours. Free From Artificial Preservatives.

Packaging
Re-Closable Packaging
Nutritional Values
Typical values Typical Analysis/100g	
Crude Protein 28%	
Oil 16%	
Fibre 2%	
Ash 8%	
Vitamin A 15,500 iu/kg	
Vitamin D3 1,250 iu/kg	
Vitamin E 80 iu/kg	
Copper (as cupric sulphate) 18 mg/kg	
Vitamin levels guaranteed until 
Best Before date. 
Product Code: 3337091

Manufacturer
Pets' Kitchen Ltd 
Cotswold Innovation Centre 
Rissington Business Park 
Upper Rissington 
Gloucestershire 
GL54 2QB.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah Luisa, that is the dry! Do they also do the wet trays? Did you see?

The wet has 90% declared meat and no grains.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ah Luisa, that is the dry! Do they also do the wet trays? Did you see?


no wet trays online yet just 2 varietys of the dry so far


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hello guys! The Bozita equivalent (or the repackaged Bozita) - *Toplife Tetrapacks* - is now available in ASDA.
> 
> I don't have one near me, but if you do, could you pick one up and pm me the details (ingredients, analysis, price etc) so that I can update my A-Z?
> 
> Thank you


The only Toplife products I can see on the Asda online store are milk for dogs, cats and puppies.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah - they are not online yet but someone has already spotted it on the shelves of her local ASDA. Not sure whether it is only ASDA doing them. I will email Toplife tomorrow and find out.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

I went to an Asda super store this afternoon and looked for the Toplife tetra packs but they didin't have any at all. I would have thought they had some being a superstore.

rigs


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

None in my big Asda yet, either. Looks like we'll have to wait for the stores to get it. Meanwhile, I'll keep my eyes peeled on their website.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have emailed Toplife. I will let you know what they say if then respond 

Someone saw it earlier today so it is not just a figment of my imagination.... (unless I imagined her too :001_cool.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm going to our Asda on Saturday, so I will see what they have there and let you know. I hope they'll have the Joe & Jills for Patchouly


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

What are the general feelings about this dry?


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Will be going to Asda on Friday, so I will keep an eye out


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

I checked 2 of my local ASDA and found nothing, but I saw this on the website this morning and thought you guys might be interested. Search for the Product Code: 3336527 as I can't direct link it.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I emailed Toplife the other day with no response sadly.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right, I phoned Toplife this morning and they have been exceedingly helpful.

The Toplife chicken dinner has been launched in 2/3 of the 340 or so ASDA stores, so must have been sod's law that those who have looked for it went to the 1/3 that haven't received them yet.

They have given me the ingredients over the phone and they are:

40% meat, pork, poultry, vitamins and minerals, with a total meat content of over 90%. 

The RRP is £1.18 for a 370g tetrapack but they are on special promotion of £1 per pack for the next two weeks.

Depending on how they do, they may be expanding the product range in the future.

So, if someone does manage to pick up a pack, my query still stands. Could you just pm me the full ingredient list and the analysis and I will stick it in the A-Z of wet food. 

Thanks peeps.


----------



## lawrence_elena (Nov 22, 2009)

£1.18 is a bit more expensive than online prices. That's quite a shame. Ecen at the promotion price it is still more expensive but it seems fairer.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Pic of topliife pack(hopefully)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got some of the chicken £1 :thumbup: at asda they only had one type though  Oh & they'd better like it :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> Pic of topliife pack(hopefully)


Thanks for those Buffie - I will update the A-Z in a wee while!

Yes DB, they are currently only doing the chicken for cats but if it does well then they are thinking of branching out.

Oh, the guys from Toplife said that they are keen on feedback....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh, the guys from Toplife said that they are keen on feedback....


:crazy: if there sick you mean :arf:  :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

lawrence_elena said:


> £1.18 is a bit more expensive than online prices. That's quite a shame. Ecen at the promotion price it is still more expensive but it seems fairer.


In all fairness though- there is no difference in price to Bozita if you look at the feeding recs for a 4kg cat.

Bozita - 450 g = £1.17 per day per cat

Toplife - 370g = £1.18 per day per cat

So not much between them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There is none in our Asdas yet unfortunately


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

So is this Toplife cat food exactly the same as Bozita, made by the same manufacturers or is it just similar in content and packaging?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nope, seems to be different manufacturers. Seems to be only similar in packaging and content.


----------



## lawrence_elena (Nov 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> In all fairness though- there is no difference in price to Bozita if you look at the feeding recs for a 4kg cat.
> 
> Bozita - 450 g = £1.17 per day per cat
> 
> ...


Looking at the ZooPlus prices for Bozita

Pack of 18 370g for £15.79
Pack of 64 480g for £68.99

And with 450g recommended per day it works out at

£1.06
£1.01

Which in fairness is not a big deal but still more expensive.

Maybe this question is for another thread but the recommended daily feeding requirements seems to differ quite a bit.... I will start a new thread to not confuse this one.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fair 'nuf  But my whole excitement re the toplife one, even it is slightly dearer than the equivalent Bozita, which you can pick up in bumper packs online, is that this one is readily available in shops (well once it has been rolled out properly) 

There are quite a few people who for whatever reason don't want to buy online and I personally think it is great that they also now have access to a high meat content food that doesn't cost the earth.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Nope, seems to be different manufacturers. Seems to be only similar in packaging and content.


It's interesting why the discrepancies in daily feeding recommendations are so different if content is similar.:001_unsure:


----------



## lawrence_elena (Nov 22, 2009)

Dragonlady said:


> It's interesting why the discrepancies in daily feeding recommendations are so different if content is similar.:001_unsure:


Tell me about it 

I have started a new thread here. Hopefully someone wise has an answer. Chris?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They all ate it :thumbup: & kept it down


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> They all ate it :thumbup: & kept it down


woop cant wit til its in my asda to give it a shot


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm wondering now whether to order Smilla again (a big hit) or try this. Hmmm. Might as well see if they've got it tomorrow, will report back with ingredients/analysis (do you know how hard it is to type that word lol) tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I went to Asda yesterday and they had it in! I bought 2 packs. I gave some to Dorrie today and she gobbled it down. Even Hudson was trying to get in as well! A definite hit, particularly as Dorrie can be a fussy madam sometimes when it comes to new foods :thumbup:


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Fair 'nuf  But my whole excitement re the toplife one, even it is slightly dearer than the equivalent Bozita, which you can pick up in bumper packs online, is that this one is readily available in shops (well once it has been rolled out properly)
> 
> *There are quite a few people who for whatever reason don't want to buy online and I personally think it is great that they also now have access to a high meat content food that doesn't cost the earth*.


i cannot order online as i am never in when the courier tries to deliver and neither are my neighbours
so this is great for me - will be trying to find this in my local asda


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can anyone find a picture of the food, Ive been looking for it in Asdas but I cant find it and it would help if I knew what the packaging looked like, Ive tried googling it but I cant find aything.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Buffie posted pics: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1735598-post22.html


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Buffie posted pics: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1735598-post22.html


Thanks Hobbs and Buffy, definately not on the shelves of my Asda yet


----------



## Darrent (Jul 14, 2010)

NEW2CATS said:


> i cannot order online as i am never in when the courier tries to deliver and neither are my neighbours
> so this is great for me - will be trying to find this in my local asda


If you order from ZooPlus they have no qualms leaving it in the porch or something. I checked my tracking thing and it said it had been delivered. I was in the house and the door never rang!


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Darrent said:


> If you order from ZooPlus they have no qualms leaving it in the porch or something. I checked my tracking thing and it said it had been delivered. I was in the house and the door never rang!


its parcel force that bring your goods not zooplus.

iv had the same tho they didnt even bother posting a thing to say they had been to mine.
my nice neighbour on the bottom floor said he left it here dont think he could be arsed to walk up the stairs!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

All my Zooplus deliveries have needed a signature, whether left with me or a neighbour.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

BSH said:


> All my Zooplus deliveries have needed a signature, whether left with me or a neighbour.


i think mine did too. i signed for the first one forgot to ask my neighbour about the one today.

think its a bit dodgy they never posted me a card saying they had been 
an the fact i had been up since 6am and had no one knocked my door til my neighbour did is bad. but thats something to take up with parcel force and not zooplus i think ?


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Went shopping today and decided to look for Top Life. It took me at least 5 minutes of seraching in the isle but I finally found them - hidden in amongst the treats on the lowest shelf!  The boxes are tiny, aren't they? I expected them to be bigger!

Shall see what Locke thinks of them later in the week


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Update: Fed some to Locke today. It was an immediate hit! As soon as I had the carton open he was in there, licking up the jelly!

Put some in his bowl and he scoffed the lot 









So yes, huge recommendation from this little cat :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

No such luck with Meeko I'm afraid .It was opened, in the dish and the paw was doing the fake bury that s*** now bit before I had even put it down for him.He did play for hours with the strip that was cut of the top of the pack though.:lol::lol:


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

luisa said:


> but thats something to take up with parcel force and not zooplus i think ?


But Zooplus use parcel force to deliver their packages, so i would have thought that ultimately the issue should be taken up with them as they are the one's that commission work to such a shoddy company?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Thought i would bump this up as i bought some today!


Sadly the fact that its 90% meat is not on the packaging! (doh!), however it was an immediate hit with the cats (well it would be, they lurve bozita!)

£1 a pack at the normal price too - there was no mention of roll backs or special offers etc so i think its safe to assume that it will be £1 / 370g from now on.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i cant find the actual thread but i am sure i remember someone on here mentioning this wasnt quite the same as bozita.

Well ive just got off the phone from toplife, and they confirm that this is the same brand as bozita, they are in partnership and manufacturing in the uk 

More flavours to follow, bulk packs and many more stores (including independants) to be stocking.

Also had a big hint to watch asda for another price promotion soon


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Oooh, that's brilliant news! Toplife has been a big hit with Locke, so this news of more flavours and bulk packs are very much welcome


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good news(maybe) Meeko doesnt like the one that is available in asda at the mo' so lets hope that there will be some different flavours soon.He is a "dry food" cat ,doesnt like Smilla,applaws toplife,wont eat any pate type food so I'm finding it hard to get him on to wet food,esp,grain free stuff as we are trying to exclude this as a possible cause for "behaviour probs"
And before anyone suggests raw been there ,tried it,didnt like it either


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> i cant find the actual thread but i am sure i remember someone on here mentioning this wasnt quite the same as bozita.
> 
> Well ive just got off the phone from toplife, and they confirm that this is the same brand as bozita, they are in partnership and manufacturing in the uk
> 
> ...


Yes, they are in partnership with Bozita and use the same packaging plant BUT it is a different recipe from Bozita. 

Great news that they are thinking of expanding the range as well as the retailers. Should make it even more accessible. Yeah!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps we will be hearing from Toplife themselves soon


----------



## ibbica (Aug 9, 2010)

Darrent said:


> If you order from ZooPlus they have no qualms leaving it in the porch or something. I checked my tracking thing and it said it had been delivered. I was in the house and the door never rang!


I don't think it's just a "parcel force" thing, the GLS delivery guy who delivers our ZooPlus orders (in Belgium) will knock once and if no-one answers hops over a 40"-high concrete wall to leave the delivery at our back door  I honestly don't know how he manages it, some of those boxes have been HEAVY! Guess it's a cheap-courier thing 

Although really I suppose I shouldn't complain too much... it _is_ easier for us than having to pick it up from a distribution centre


----------



## TopLife (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks to so many of you for getting in touch about our new product range.

To clarify for all the _Petforums.co.uk _users, TopLife Chicken Dinner Cat food is packed at the same facility as the Bozita brand, but to a specific TopLife recipe, which is different from any other.

In Summary, *TopLife Chicken Dinner Cat Food *is a super-premium quality, high meat content, complete cat food.

*Chunks in Jelly*
50% Chunks, 50% Jelly.

*Over 90% Meat in the Chunks *
(77% Chicken, 23% Pork and Poultry). The remainder of the chunks is made up of vitamins and minerals.

*Hypo-allergenic*
No Beef, No Egg, No Wheat, No Wheat Gluten and No Soya is used in TopLife Chicken Dinner Cat Food. These ingredients feature in those known to be the most likely cause of allergic reactions in cats.

*Efficient Packaging*
One 370g pack is the approx equivalent to 3/4 standard pouches or trays, which equates to more than one days food for the average size cat.

*Unique Tetrapak Design*
Re-closable pack - keeps food fresher. Environmentally sound and recyclable.

*No Meat (or animal) derivatives*
We dont use any feet, beaks, feathers etc.

*No Artificial Colours *
As used by some manufacturers to make pet foods look appealing to humans.

*No Cereals or Vegetables*
Cats are obligate carnivores and therefore do not need and cannot digest cereals or vegetables  used as cheap fillers by some manufacturers.

*No added Sugars*
Used by some manufacturers to make some foods more palatable.

*TopLife Chicken Dinner Cat Food *is presently stocked in 263 (of 350) *Asda *stores. We will look to extend the range and distribution as soon as possible.

For those wanting more information please get in touch using the details on pack (and not this forum).

Thanks for your continued interest and support!

*TopLife Team * :thumbsup:x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you for that info Toplife!

Our conversation has made me realise something else about a different product that i am getting to the bottom of, so doubly thank you!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time and responding, TopLife! Very much appreciated


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> In all fairness though- there is no difference in price to Bozita if you look at the feeding recs for a 4kg cat.
> 
> Bozita - 450 g = £1.17 per day per cat
> 
> ...


I`d say 80g is actually quite a big difference. Twice a day, every day, you`d soon be out of pocket.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sussexplumber said:


> I`d say 80g is actually quite a big difference. Twice a day, every day, you`d soon be out of pocket.


 the difference is 1p per day, those are the feeding recommendations for a 4kg cat. Using those guidelines Toplife recommend feeding less than the Bozita.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> the difference is 1p per day, those are the feeding recommendations for a 4kg cat. Using those guidelines Toplife recommend feeding less than the Bozita.


Bozita feeding rec on the new packaging has gone down. It's now 300g a day was 470 or something like that I think.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> the difference is 1p per day, those are the feeding recommendations for a 4kg cat. Using those guidelines Toplife recommend feeding less than the Bozita.


What I`m saying is that for about the same price, you get 80g less. Maybe I`m tighter than I realised! lol


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sussexplumber said:


> What I`m saying is that for about the same price, you get 80g less. Maybe I`m tighter than I realised! lol


But you are still only feeding one pack a day, whether that be a 450grm Bozita or an 370grm Toplife.


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi 

Where is this available from as looks good 

S


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread is about 2 years old, so it's probably gone up by now! Toplife is usually found in Asda supermarkets.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

bozita feeding rec is now 300g per day
toplife 370g per day. Last time I bought toplife it was £1 for 370 and it's on the asda website for that now
last time I bought bozita I paid £19.90 for 24 packs (plus a small zooplus discount but I won't add that in for sake of argument) - 83ish p a pack which means that it's currently significant cheaper to buy bozita at 17p per pack cheaper

If you were actually going on feeding recommendation it would cost you £1 per day to feed toplife but 81pish to feed bozita so it's def worth going online and bulk buying the bozita. 

Have bozita cartons also decreased in size from last year they are now the same size as toplife 370g.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

KathyM said:


> I'm wondering now whether to order Smilla again (a big hit) or try this. Hmmm. Might as well see if they've got it tomorrow, will report back with ingredients/analysis (do you know how hard it is to type that word lol) tomorrow xxx


Never tried Smilla but I liked this because it was really super moist! A very wet, wet food.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Spoke to Asda House today, they said the TopLife cartons should all be £1 as the price was put up a few weeks back. Apparently some stores have not yet put the price up.


----------

